# Sons first buck ever



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

My 13 year old son got a chance to take his first buck ever. He shot it at 70 yards with a .50 cal Muzzy. He was so excited and I cant blame him. 
[IMG]http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/msoper/2012-10-01184331.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

very nice. tha's a great first buck for sure


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What 35 said! 2x3?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

The smile says it all. Shake the kids hand for me!!!


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

That is even better than awesome


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats a dandy, 2.5 year old deer it looks like?


-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

VERY NICE! Congrats to the young man!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm 25 and still haven't killed a buck that nice. Congrats!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8) 8) 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT! Congrats to the kid for a nice deer. Well done!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great job, tell him congrats! I'm with bowhunt, 26 and haven't topped that one yet.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool! I love seeing the kids getting it done!!!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

That is awsome! congrats, that smile will last a liftime  thats wut it's all about!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats to you and your boy.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks you guys, he is still talking about it. He is absolutely crazy about hunting.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I think he's hooked for life!! Congrats that is a beautiful deer :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

What a great first buck... gotta love that smile! Send my congrats to him!


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

This young man is definately our Future for Representing Hunting in Utah.

I coach him in baseball and you will not find a better 13 year old out there. Humble and a great team leader. Kids just naturally look up to him.

He loves hunting and we exchange storys all year long. He is one of the hrdest working kids I have met, all heart.

He comes from a great family with good morals and ethics and is taught to do things the right way. You can count on this kid.

Congrats Trey, You deserve it buddy!!!!


----------

